# Dankung Slingshot: Happy Live Fox



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

My new tube shooter from Dankung is "Happy Live Fox". 
Review, comparison and shooting in this video. 
Have You ever heard said, that shooting with tubes is not as accurate as with flatbands ? 
Watch my shooting in the end of this video...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m always impressed by your videos👏 Glad you are still with the Forum.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Wonderful! 
I love ring slingshots. After watching the video, the Wishlist was updated with one more item, my wife will grumble.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

That’s some mighty fine shooting!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> I’m always impressed by your videos👏 Glad you are still with the Forum.


I check everyday, if here is any interesting stuff.
Thank You very much Tag 👍😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Valery said:


> Wonderful!
> I love ring slingshots. After watching the video, the Wishlist was updated with one more item, my wife will grumble.


You can't really have too many slingshots (don't ask from my wife 😂).
Thanks Valery 🤘😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Island made said:


> That’s some mighty fine shooting!


Thank You very much Shane 🙏😊


----------

